# IP Board vs XenForo?



## kunnu (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello,

This forum is using a IP Board forum software and I am looking for a good forum software but I am confused.

Do you recommended me to use IP Board or XenForo? (I think peoples like XenForo because of XF is developed by ex-employe of vb?)

Thanks,

Kunnu


----------



## MannDude (Aug 16, 2013)

IPBoard is okay. It's been running pretty solid for vpsBoard, but I complain that the admin backed is sort of a cluster and a pain to navigate.


----------



## Quexis (Aug 16, 2013)

XenForo is really nice, honestly.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 16, 2013)

Speck said:


> XenForo is really nice, honestly.


I probably would of went with XenForo too had I looked around more. =/

Oh well. IPBoard isn't bad.


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 16, 2013)

I was a fan of IPB back in the old days pre < version 2, followed it up for a few years,

Vbulletin was my next preferred choice as forum software due to the extensive customization you can do it.

Now Vb4/5 sucks. XenForo seems like my preffered choice and provide a much cleaner UI for users.


----------



## Reece-DM (Aug 16, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I probably would of went with XenForo too had I looked around more. =/
> 
> Oh well. IPBoard isn't bad.


Convert it!


----------



## RiotSecurity (Aug 16, 2013)

The answer is simple:

Not vBulletin

Not IPBoard

Not Xenforo

Yes MyBB


----------



## Ruchirablog (Aug 16, 2013)

Xenforo sucks! MyBB is better than that shit. I mean looks and features wise. 

1. Vbulletin

2. IPB


----------



## HostVenom - Brandon (Aug 16, 2013)

I personally enjoyed using XF back when I ran a forum. I've had a little experience with IPBoard, but in my opinion it wasn't anything great.


----------



## Sefket (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm a IPB Fan. I used IPB since around 2009 or around there until today. I don't like other forum software.


----------



## Dylan (Aug 16, 2013)

XenForo is the best forum software out there right now, IMO. It doesn't have the same everything+the kitchen sink feature list of VB or IPB -- yet -- since it's newer, but I think the lack of bloat is a plus and since it was built new from the ground up it has a much more modern and clean feel.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 16, 2013)

How is XenForo's admin panel? Easy to navigate, find things, good work flow?

I just find the IPB admin panel to be lacking. Lot of features, but then random settings that should be accessible via the admin panel require custom code edits. For example, the 'recent topics' listed on the sidebar, by default, shows 5 topics. You have to edit code to adjust the value to anything higher/lower. The hooks system was confusing at first, because the damned thing is shown in 3 different places but only one has adjustable settings. Blah.

IPB support is okay. Had a major issue a couple months back where I goofed on the 'archive settings', and somehow _everything_ archived, meaning threads couln't be responded to. Was a huge hassle getting things 'unarchived', and even then not everything did. Had to do hundreds of threads manually. Then a large thread that had 900+ responses lost 13 pages of content... So they had to import that manually from an archived table back to whatever. But they did it, kind of.

Support is okay, I usually get responses in 30min - 1hr unless it's something strange as the archiving issue was.

I think it's too late to switch to anything else anyhow, but XenForo does look quite good.


----------



## Dylan (Aug 16, 2013)

MannDude said:


> How is XenForo's admin panel?


You can try it yourself here: http://xenforo.com/demo/

I'd say there is an initial learning curve, like any full-featured software will have, but I was able to figure it all out without looking at any documentation.

One of the best things about XenForo is that it has what's possibly the best portal around for any forum software -- XenPorta -- available as a totally free mod. Check the demo link on that listing. Beats the pants off WordPress for most needs.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 16, 2013)

On an unrelated note, I just bought http://xenforu.com because I keep mistyping XenFor*o*.

Redirect will go up later to point to the right site, but interesting that typo was available. I can't be the only one who keeps doin gthat.


----------



## kunnu (Aug 17, 2013)

lol.. I am sure you have a  50+ domains(personal only)  :lol:


----------



## myvpsreviews (Aug 23, 2013)

Xenforo is nice but IP.Board looks different. Choosing between them is difficult.  :unsure:


----------

